# Itchy Skin Problems! HELP! :(



## tracebird (Jun 28, 2012)

Dutch has been soooooo itchy!
She is on and up to date with Trifexis and all shots etc.....(Just was at vet 3 weeks ago...didn't know what to do except give her the Trifexis and a little round of stupid steroids (as usual)

What kind of skin problem does this look like to yall?
Anyone else have these same issues? PLEASE HELP!

Also, she has been eating "Iams Sensitive Naturals" ... but just changed and started feeding her "Nature's Recipe" (Healthy Skin-Vegetarian Recipe)


Any feedback would be wonderful! Thanks so much yall!!!! 
Dutch has been soooooo itchy!
She is on and up to date with Trifexis and all shots etc.....(Just was at vet 3 weeks ago...didn't know what to do except give her the Trifexis and a little round of stupid steroids (as usual)

What kind of skin problem does this look like to yall?
Anyone else have these same issues? PLEASE HELP!

Also, she has been eating "Iams Sensitive Naturals" ... but just changed and started feeding her "Nature's Recipe" (Healthy Skin-Vegetarian Recipe)


Any feedback would be wonderful! Thanks so much yall!!!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

most likely due to the recent food change. I would change to a better grade or back to what she was doing well on. If it clears up then you have a simple answer and it is the food.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Looks like what my boy started to look like. His was mange but what angel said about the food allergy could also be true. It's the arm pits that remind me of my boy. But its usually around their eyes and foreheads as well. Scrapings never showed mange but when I switched heart worm meds to revolution by pfizer which can help with small parasites which is what mange is. I also changed to a high quality kibble without chicken and no rice, corn, oatmeal no grains at all.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

